# Anyone in Edmonton??



## ereid (Nov 17, 2007)

I am just curious if there is anyone in edmonton that would like to meet up and might be willing to pass some knowledge and tips on to a beginner.  I am new to the world of photography and enjoy picking up tips and tricks from others as opposed to reading online lessons and such.

If there is anyone out there that doesnt mind having a beginner tag along and pick their brain let me know!!!


----------

